
Show HN: The Tech-Letter - prithsr
Just launched a weekly newsletter on tech tools I use that help me boost productivity.<p>It&#x27;s mostly a collection of online apps, products, tools, that I&#x27;ve bookmarked over the last couple years that have become almost of second nature to me. I tend to share these face-to-face, but this seemed like a better way to get to many people at once.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;thetechletter.com to sign up (first article is in the archive page)
======
Camille_Fr
upvoted on PH!

